
Managing GDPR Compliance and Drip (Blocking EU Customers) - bauc
https://help.drip.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000427891-Managing-GDPR-Compliance-and-Drip
======
bauc
Interesting to see non EU companies attempts at trying to avoid GDPR. Not sure
how valid or safe it will be and seems like a lot of companies/people are
afraid of GDPR due to not understanding it.

